# Brute pics with new shoes



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Brute with the new 30" silverbacks:rockn:


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

nice lookin brute cept i couldn't see the first pic just the one from the front


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok I think I fixed it


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

nice man ur gonna love those backs


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks. I like them already.


----------



## coxs2007 (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks good :banana:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looking good man. get some pics from the side.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

yea i took some yesterday just got around to putting them up. 2 new pics on from side and one of GC to the floorboards


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

SWEEEET! Let's go muddin'!!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I want some backs so bad haha


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice lookin bike. ...Walkers just about got me talked into puttin 32s under mine


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Ive got the exact same rims/tires on mine right now. Started with 28's, now I've got the 30's.

Going to be putting the 32's on mine next. Good choice with the silverbacks imo.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sweet! Nasty tires for a nasty brute! Are those storage pods on yer rack?


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yea filthy with a 6" lift you should def put the 32's. You got all the room you need to do it. 

Bleedngreen - those are not storage containers, those are my split tube audio speakers i made so I can jam while getting muddy:rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah I want them, but I'm scared of them too. I have a heavy thumb when I get ahold of a little liquid courage (which is why I dont really drink much at all when I ride) ...the 29.5s take me through most of the stuff that I point it at, and the lugs are literally 1/2 the size of the 32s, both tires can destroy a diff/cv joint/axle etc. but seems like the 32s would just do it easier lol.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

yea some people say though with the way the laws are designed they pull harder than the backs when in mud. so i mean its a toss up between them. i have 2" lugs on the 30's i got. i like them so far. gonna test them in the mud hopefully this weekend. i am going to get some better tie rods becuase i think those stock ones wont last very long


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

get some new Tie Rods and give me the old ones. LOL.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE! :rockn:


----------



## djl9696 (Mar 1, 2010)

Grip and rip:haha:


----------



## djl9696 (Mar 1, 2010)

I guess when I get mine back out of the shop we are going to have to go ride.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep hopefully they won't take to long to work on it.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Looks good... Where did you get the MIMB.com sticker?

Your audio tubes look like torpedo tubes on a PT Boat... Very nice. That could come in handy when you encounter a Non-Kawi in the deep Wha Wha.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks man. I ordered them from the MIMB swag section when I ordered my shirts.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

bruteforce504 said:


> Thanks man. I ordered them from the MIMB swag section when I ordered my shirts.


Gotta get me some of that swag..:bigok:


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

:bigok:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Lookin good bro, now you actually have a brute lol. One thing missing though, you need action shots. That black stack is gonna look alot better though


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sweet sound system. Out mud them and blow their ear drums haha


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

:haha: yea buddy. lol it makes the ride more enjoyable when you can listen to some tunes while riding


----------

